
Refold – Cardboard standing/sitting desks - lemming
http://www.refold.co/
======
deckiedan
I tried a standing desk for about a year, with mixed feelings about it.

But guys - using a laptop at a standing desk is ergonomically still awful! If
you look at the dude's neck angle in the photos, that is not a healthy way to
be working all day.

Just because you're standing up doesn't mean you're exempt from regular 'keep
monitors at eye level, head balanced nicely, arms and shoulders relaxed, etc'
advice.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I don't know any ergonomic way to look at a laptop. I put my monitors up on a
stand so I can look straight at them. Laptop -either the monitor is in the
wrong place, or the keyboard is.

------
jguimont
I'd pay 25$ for this. I laughed at the 250$ price point.

~~~
jbob2000
Yeah, at that price, why not spend a little bit more and get a proper,
motorized standing desk? Ikea has them for ~$500
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S19022530/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S19022530/)

------
adrianN
Nice idea, but it's much too expensive. For ~200 Euro more I can buy a
standing/sitting desk from Ikea that will likely last a lot longer than three
years and has a motor instead of three fixed-height models.

------
izqui
At multiple times while watching the video, I thought it was a joke.

------
Lancey
Spilling coffee on your desk has never been more catastrophic

~~~
steego
You might want to consider spending $90 for the waterproof top to protect your
investment.

~~~
explorigin
Or $4 for a shower curtain.

------
radiorental
Not buying the 'environmentally friendly' marketing pitch... The idea that
just because something can be thrown in the recycling doesn't mean it's better
than a traditional wooden desk.

~~~
FuriouslyAdrift
Corrugated is the most recycled material behind glass and aluminum. It gets
used over and over. Source: I work at a corrugated plant.

If anyone involved with the company sees this, we would love to manufacture
this for US distribution. We're right in the middle of the country and own or
own trucking company.

~~~
teh_klev
Just curious, as someone in the corrugated industry, do you think they're
pushing their luck with the price?

~~~
cableshaft
At $250, it's basically the same price as a wooden desk (in fact, I bought a
tempered glass + wood desk at 40% of this desk's price) so they have to be
pushing their luck there. If it really costs that much, then it's not such a
great deal after all. If it was around $60...maybe $75... I would have
seriously considered getting one, though.

------
dmcginty
I use a standing desk at work every day (a Varidesk pro plus). For me, having
monitor stand is just as important as the standing aspect. Using a laptop on a
standing desk causes me to hunch over and slouch, which leaves me with worse
neck and back pain than sitting.

------
dbot
I could see some very specific use cases for this, like maybe seminars that
have a mobile component, needing a workspace in a natural setting (photogs,
surveyors, etc). But as an individual purchaser, I don't have much interest.

------
Avshalom
Will they be coming out with a cardboard drafting stool?

------
suvelx
I'd like something like this, but to fill the gap between a normal desk
height, and a standing desk height.

~~~
WalterSear
You need a >crouching< desk?

